
Show HN: Que – Distributed Job Processing in Elixir with Mnesia - sheharyarn
https://github.com/sheharyarn/que
======
regulation_d
One thing I had always heard about Mnesia is that it was prone to split brain
with the occurrence of network partitions. Is that still a concern?

~~~
wut42
Pretty much yes. There's some ways, like Ulf Wiger's unsplit.

